# TJ throttle stuck the other day??????



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I had taken my TJ local mechanic who was flushing the trans and as he pulled it out of the garage the throttle stuck and accross the lot it went. He was able to shift out of drive and stop it.
He claims it was the cruise control and has since disconnected the cable at the linkage. 
It only gets used to plow with and sits all summer. This year I have had a few other electrical gremlins that seem to be a result of bad grounds.
Anyone else have this issue before?


----------

